# Coffin Pop-up



## mandodude (Aug 31, 2008)

My first pneumatic prop. I used a Cowlacious sound board and a screen door cylinder. This got lots of scares last halloween. This year's project list is long. We'll see how I do.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

love the lighting and sound effects with it.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I made one in 08 with the same pvc design. Did you have any problems with the pvc breaking?


----------



## mandodude (Aug 31, 2008)

No, not yet. It was cycled SEVERAL times. So far, so good. I ran it at the least PSI that I could. Seems like it was about 40, but I didn't write it down.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I love the Psycho sound effects - very cool and a nice startle!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I agree. I love that Psycho soundtrack. This is a great prop.

I bought the cd and fell asleep listening to it, and almost hit the ceiling during that part. It woke me up, and I jumped almost out of the bed. LOL!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

That's awesome. I so want to make one of these, of coarse I don't own an air compressor yet...


----------



## mandodude (Aug 31, 2008)

Get one of the instructional DVD's and an inexpense compressor and take the plunge. Scary Guys and Terror Syndicate both have good DVD's.


----------



## mandodude (Aug 31, 2008)

This one was the PropMaster design.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great job on that. I just finished mine also and i also used the propmaster design.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

This is a great prop. I can see why it was so successful last year!


----------

